# Vic versus Malawian



## jb1edlover (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey guys this is my very small (between 1.5 and 2 inches) male Pundamilia Nyerereri Mwanza Gulf... He's very colorful to be such a small fish. I have 9 of them... fingers crossed I have some females. They are housed with a colony of 6 Albino Cobwe.

Here is the young male showing off for the others.









Here he is again showing off, but this time an Albino Cobwe has stepped up and decided to show his stuff... these guys do this pretty regularly. 









Have a Happy New Year
JB


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful - great pictures!


----------

